# Scripting problem? Legato-vibrato



## lamboguy (May 16, 2009)

Hi folks,

I am running the SLSV110 vibrato script and SVSV110 legato script in Kontakt 2.1.1.001

They both work great separately, but when they are both applied to the same instrument at the same time I seem to lose most (or all) of the vibrato effect.

Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks, o=< 

Fred


----------



## Big Bob (May 16, 2009)

Hi Fred,

Have you installed them in the right order? The SLS must precede the SVS. If that isn't your problem you will have to provide a lot more detail as to what your settings are, etc.

If you need to do that, please install the scripts with an instrument from the Kontakt Library and post your exact setup that will demonstrate the problem. Do this with Kontakt running in standalone mode so I will be able to repro the problem here.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## lamboguy (May 16, 2009)

Hi Bob! Hey, you're right 

I did reverse the order before, but must have done something wrong. This time, putting Legato first fixed the problem.

This is really a wonderful script (or, two wonderful scripts). It just makes a huge difference to the music.

I'm just getting my "kontakt" studio back together after a couple of years away from it, so I'm a bit rusty 

Have you done any work on the V and L scripts since then? Or is what I'm using still up-to-date? SLSV110 AND SVSV110

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## lamboguy (May 16, 2009)

Thank you Bob, I'll check that out!

All the best,

Fred


----------



## Revson (Sep 25, 2009)

lamboguy @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Well....since I posted I got a new Mac Mini and redid everything, so I've got to reload SIPS. I'm assuming that link you gave me is still the most current? (I'm sure it is, but figured I'd ask since I'll by trying it tomorrow)
> 
> ...


Well you'll probably be too busy now for that 350 GT - let me know, I'd be happy to take it out for you every once in a while, keep the battery fresh and all.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Sep 26, 2009)

Big Bob @ Sat May 16 said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> SIPS 2 has been out for some time now. It includes a 3rd script for controlling articulation selection via either keyswitches or program-change commands. It also integrates some fancy round-robin and/or TKT variation features as well as support for release-sample triggering and DFD sample-start offset selection.
> 
> ...



Hi Bob, 

Does SIPS 2 work with K3.5? I seem to remember reeding about some problems. 

I'd like to get into SIPS 2 and take advantage of all the new goodies in there but I'm really intimidate by the manual etc.. :lol: I'm not complaining, i guess I'm just not in the mood... Well, the truth is i find Kontakt interface to be a nightmare to work with and i guess I'm running out of patience. I don't know how the dev. manage this. I'm sick and tired of scrolling down to tweak my adsr! :evil: 

...Still looking forward to K4 for some strange reason. :lol:


----------



## lamboguy (Dec 9, 2009)

> Well you'll probably be too busy now for that 350 GT - let me know, I'd be happy to take it out for you every once in a while, keep the battery fresh and all.



Thanks for the offer, much appreciated. :lol: 

Fred


----------

